# A fun shoot with Brittnay



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2014)

Had a good time shooting the other day. Playing with a single light project. Brought the reflector, but didn't use it. (no assistant) lol


Please throw me some C&C also.




Brittnay close-up-1 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll let others critique the technical aspects as those aren't my strength by any means but I had to comment on that expression...

She looks pretty intense...almost angry...or something. Cool shot!


----------



## runnah (Nov 12, 2014)

who is she mad at?


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 12, 2014)

I would not be very happy either, if I had all that stuck in my mouth and ear!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> who is she mad at?



Whoever poked that hole in her lip probably. lol.

OP, the only C&C that I will offer is to watch that horizon line running through the frame behind her. It has been suggested to me to not have lines running through the head of a portrait like that.

I'll let others add to it about lighting and such.


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2014)

I want to see the necklace/collar!! That adds so much to the shot. Tells you a little more about who she is.
I want to party with her!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> ...I want to party with her!


 I doubt the poor girl's ready for _that!_


----------



## runnah (Nov 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > ...I want to party with her!
> ...



Is anyone ever?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2014)

The lighting is nice, but not really exciting.  I think at a minimum, some catchlights in the eyes would have helped a lot.  As for holding the reflector, have the model do it!  I wish you'd shot this in portrait aspect; for me, there's too much of the head cropped off, and as Mish said, I think seeing the collar necklace would have added a lot.


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


lol I would play nice!!


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2014)

lol


----------



## runnah (Nov 12, 2014)

Besides, everyone knows that women that look like that aren't the real freaks. It's the prissy librarian types that are the total doms. Although she might be a total sub. *

* if this is Eric's daughter/friend/relation please ignore all my comments and understand that Mish made me do it against my will.


----------



## Forkie (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow she has a really interesting face!  
I agree that the lighting is nice, but it's very soft considering her expression and her facial, err, ornaments..!
Nice shot overall though!


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 12, 2014)

Very well lit. Good job.
I wonder how she gets the lipstick under that silly ring?


----------



## Wizard1500 (Nov 12, 2014)

Personally, I like the orientation, even with the cut off head and neck....but....you have to have some catchlights in the eyes....with catchlights, I would give this a solid thumbs up....nicely done.....


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2014)

Her chin is riding very low in the frame. The loss of the neckwear is notable.The big, bright forehead highlight is not that pleasing.I agree with Tirediron that some eye catchlights would have been nice. And as he mentioned, and as the missing neckware comments allude to, a vertical camera orientation on this would have really helped. I like the intense expression and taut lips, and she has nice makeup and hair. She reminds me expression-wise and looks-wise of Elisabeth Moss, from the TV series Mad Men!!!


----------



## Designer (Nov 12, 2014)

So this is her "fun" look?

Maybe if Brittnay wasn't already so pissed off, you could ask her to hold the reflector for those head shots.

I'm wondering why you didn't think to frame this shot in portrait aspect?  Might have made an excellent shot in that case.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree about the horizon line; I think it tends to draw the viewers' eyes across the photo.

The hair looks more orange-ish in the back, and it needed to be arranged - even if it's a steam punk-ish loosely arranged style, it created a bunch of cut off lines going every which way (even tousled hair might need some arranging).

I'd think about the framing, because I agree the necklace is chopped off and you can just see the top edge of the black clothing. The expression doesn't seem to convey the look that was probably intended to go along with the hair and accessories.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2014)

lol, Thanks everyone. This is actually an almost 100% crop. The facial expression comes from the theme. We were doing a Heavy metal themed shoot. I wanted her to throw away the rule book. Definitely appreciate the comments. keep them coming.

Ron, totally agree with you on the horizon line. thanks. 

Mishelle, I'm not sure she's ready for you. lol

Here's a couple more. 


1.



Brittnay-1 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr

2.



Brittnay B&amp;W-1 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Besides, everyone knows that women that look like that aren't the real freaks. It's the prissy librarian types that are the total doms. Although she might be a total sub. *
> 
> ** if this is Eric's daughter/friend/relation please ignore all my comments and understand that Mish made me do it against my will.*


  <== gotta read the small print sometimes ...


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Her chin is riding very low in the frame. The loss of the neckwear is notable.The big, bright forehead highlight is not that pleasing.I agree with Tirediron that some eye catchlights would have been nice. And as he mentioned, and as the missing neckware comments allude to, a vertical camera orientation on this would have really helped. I like the intense expression and taut lips, and she has nice makeup and hair. She reminds me expression-wise and looks-wise of Elisabeth Moss, from the TV series Mad Men!!!



I really had a tough time with the highlights. Honestly its all due to my lighting experience. I think I shot everything way too hot. I'll keep plugging away though. Thanks Derrel.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, everyone knows that women that look like that aren't the real freaks. It's the prissy librarian types that are the total doms. Although she might be a total sub. *
> ...




HAHAHA!!!! I know where I'm at. No worries.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2014)

I really like whatcha' did in the B&W shot! FUN use of the wide-angle lens. Her face and hair look fabulous in the B&W conversion!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep, agree!  That monochrome is great!


----------



## Roba (Nov 12, 2014)

Yep I love the B&W pic.

I'm curious too know why the right hand index finger has a black line around the top of it, it doesn't look a natural shadow, I'm not nit picking just wondering if its how it's edited?


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2014)

Roba said:


> Yep I love the B&W pic.
> 
> I'm curious too know why the right hand index finger has a black line around the top of it, it doesn't look a natural shadow, I'm not nit picking just wondering if its how it's edited?


It's from the bokeh mixed with clarity and sharpening. I just couldn't find a way to get rid of it


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Roba (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Eric.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 13, 2014)

the third, bw pict is my favorite here


----------



## annamaria (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree with some of the comments. I really like the b/w photo.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 13, 2014)

I absolutely love the expression!! I wouldn't call it angry, it's more like utter disdain: sort of like, "What? you're going to shoot with _me_ with _a Canon_?" 
... or maybe "Did you just fart?"


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 13, 2014)

Granddad said:


> I absolutely love the expression!! I wouldn't call it angry, it's more like utter disdain: sort of like, "What? you're going to shoot with _me_ with _a Canon_?"
> ... or maybe "Did you just fart?"



LOL! I like that. Thanks.


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2014)

I LOVE THE BLACK AND WHITE!!!!
Now can you give her my #?!! =)


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2014)

mishele said:


> I LOVE THE BLACK AND WHITE!!!!
> Now can you give her my #?!! =)


just makes sure he posts it in this thread ...


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 13, 2014)

mishele said:


> I LOVE THE BLACK AND WHITE!!!!
> Now can you give her my #?!! =)



Well, first things first. You haven't given it to me yet…..


----------



## mishele (Nov 13, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE THE BLACK AND WHITE!!!!
> ...


1-800-HOT-BABE
hehe


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 13, 2014)

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



lol. I'll pass it along.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 14, 2014)

Another one. 




Brittnay look back-1 by うみんちゅ【海人】, on Flickr


----------



## joeymas (Feb 3, 2015)

I was just about to suggest a caption be posted for the first photo. She does look angry but we do not know the context of the photo. If it was intended for her to be mad then, YES. You nailed it. 

Then I saw the black and white photo. I feel this is the only one you should display. Great Photography is about capturing the subjects soul in a single frame. When I look at the black and white shot, I get a real feel for this girl's personality. She is pretty and bad ass at the same time. 

I can look at your B/W photo and imagine what talking to her would be like. That is photography.


----------

